# Confused about L Visa and duration of stay.



## AG92 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey I will be heading to China in October to stay with my girlfriend and her family. I want to stay for upto 6 months but I can't seem to find clear information about whether I can get a visa for this long.

I am from the UK and I have visited china once before in April this year for around 3 weeks on a 30 day L Visa.

My family will be coming with me but they will only require 30 day visas as they are only staying 10 days.

I plan to stay for 6 months maximum with my girlfriends family in Hunan Province.

Please tell me which visa I can get and the length it allows me to stay for and also whether there would be any issues with applying for such a long stay.


----------



## DaScorpioQueen (Aug 7, 2012)

The requirements for obtaining a visa changed as of August first. It may be best to contact your local consulate to find out what you'll need to do for a longer stay visa. You will most likely require a sponsorship letter from the family, as well as an invitation letter. Best of luck.


----------

